
The Price of Success: What It Takes to Achieve a Goal - pier25
https://blog.iqmatrix.com/price-of-success
======
pier25
I'm not the author, and I'm sorry to share something which is essentially an
ad for one of IQMatrix's products... but as a solo entrepreneur there many
points here that resonate strongly.

